# Brake Bleeding necessary?



## PhiSigBlunt (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm just wondering, is bleeding the brakes necessary after changing the pads and rotors on the front? The reason I ask is that I have changed my brakes twice without bleeding and have never run into any problems. I think this is because I leave the master uncapped and keep the fluid level very high at all times as to not allow air into the cylinder.
I'm just curious because I will be changing my sister-in-law's brakes and rotors in a couple days, and I am not sure that bleeding will be an option, as I might not have an assistant.

Thank you for your opinions!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

usually, if you dont crack a line, you dont have to bleed the brakes. this is not the rule though. i always bleed the brakes after i change out pads/rotors. this is also the perfect time to do a brake fluid change.


----------



## PhiSigBlunt (Jun 21, 2006)

How much extra work is changing the fluid? And like I said, I'm not sure I will have some one available to help me with the bleeding. And I do not have a bleeder kit. If I change the fluid, I would definately want to bleed correct? Or would I change enough of the fluid by bleeding that I wouldn't need to dump the whole system?
If I do just the front brakes, would I need to bleed the rear as well? Or are they on seperate systems? (If it helps, my s-i-l has an 02 Focus boooooooo)


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

PhiSigBlunt said:


> I'm just wondering, is bleeding the brakes necessary after changing the pads and rotors on the front? The reason I ask is that I have changed my brakes twice without bleeding and have never run into any problems. I think this is because I leave the master uncapped and keep the fluid level very high at all times as to not allow air into the cylinder.
> I'm just curious because I will be changing my sister-in-law's brakes and rotors in a couple days, and I am not sure that bleeding will be an option, as I might not have an assistant.
> 
> Thank you for your opinions!


I don't think it's absolutely necessary, aslong as you don't introduce air to the system. However, IMO, it's better to be safe than sorry...to air on the side of caution.


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

I think it is always a good idea. These are your brakes you are talking about. 

Go to Harbor Freight and buy a bleeder kit for about $40. Or make sure you have someone to help you, anyone can help even a child. 

Here is a good article on brake fluid and bleeding
StopTech : Balanced Brake Upgrades


----------

